# File her nails?



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

My pup had her nails cut last week when we picked her up. They are getting long already, but I don't know if I am up to clipping them myself yet. Can I use a coarse nail file on them? I have one of the heavy black files that I use on my acrylic nails. My hubby has a dremel, but he isn't home to help me do that right now.

She does have all white nails, though. If I decide to try to cut them, I only cut the solid white part at the end, right? It looks like she has a transluecent white/pink area toward her foot. That is the quick?

Thanks
Kristi


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Correct. Sounds like you got the idea. :wink:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnies nails are mostly black so i just clip the very ends of hers.she doesnt struggle but she wails likes shes being murdered. :? .i shower her with lots of kisses afterwards. it doesnt hurt them does it having thier nails clipped??. :wave:


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

Despite my best efforts, Skippy won't submit to having her nails cut--it's a colossal pain. The wailing and gnashing of teeth!! I take her to the vet since her nails are black and we both hate the experience.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl has some black nails and some clear. I always just clip off just the end. But Carl absolutely DESPISES when I trim his nails. Even if I give him a Greenie or something to bribe him, he'll tuck his paws under his body and bite at my hands :roll: 
I put him on the counter and that works better because he just lays down. But he still tries to eat my hands.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

no, it doesn't hurt them to have their nails clipped. as long as you don't cut the quick it's just like cutting your own fingernails. 

clipping bonnie's claws is a two-person job. they're all white so it's not that hard, but i need someone to hold her while i do the clipping. she's had a couple little bleeders, but it's only because she struggles and jerks her paw at the last minute. :roll:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I use a battery operated rotary file that I use on my nails on my pups as well. It works really well.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

We just clipped Gidget's nails tonight and she whinned and whimpered the entire time. My husband has got scratch marks all over his arm where she tried to struggle out of his grasp. It definitely takes the two of us to clip her nails. The vet will cut them for $6 but I'm not going to pay that each time for her nails to be clipped. It just takes time for Gidget to get her nails clipped.


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

we always file sonny's nails after we cut them, because they are so sharp afterward..
we just use a regular nail file..


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

to cut them just cut the solid whit part avoid the pinkish area your right that is the quick, cutting them tends to leave them sharp so i do suggest a quick pass with a nailfile afterwards just to remove that edge. a regular file on it own might take a while and she might not like the snsation, yourbest bet would be the dremmel, its so quick in comparison, she may still struggle/put up afuss but your much less liekely to hurt her with the dremmel and a small sanding drum than if she struggles with clippers. and if automatically smoothes them as you go meaning no clip then file...

sounds liek you got the idea though, most chis nails grow extreemly fast for some reason, i do my kids nails at least once a week that way the quick is full receded and i only have to take the very tip oof to keep them a nice length and it takes 3 seconds (both of them hate it so the less time the better) wheras if i was to do it every 2 weeks (when they NEED doing) id have to clip much more off and it would take a while longer...
i refuse to spend $12 that the groomer charges to get their nails trimmed every 2 weeks i do NOT have that kind of money...and the vet, forget about it he charges and office visit for EVERYTHING so a biweekly nail clipping turns into $90 a month, my regular vet is only there once a week and for special apointments and is at the mercy of the hospital rules so even he woudl HAVE to charge me for the office visit...its insane!


----------

